# Soft Claws are the best!!!! Cat scratching furniture stopper!!!!



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi peeps thought i'd share with you my experence with SOFT CLAWS which I have been using for my Bengals Cats.:2thumb:

Alot of you may have already heard of this product some may not but for those who haven't, you are probably in the same boat as me! 

I have 2 Bengal Cats and both like scratching the sofa all the time! Which has wrecked the back of our sofa and left loads of marks on the front!! 

SOFT CLAWS are plastic nails that you glue on to your cats nails.

We've had them our boys and there working really well!!! No scratched furniture or ANYTHING!!! There the perfect solution to keeping indoor cats who love scratching your possesions!

Just thought I'd share this knowledge with other cat owners who are also annoyed at there kitty for wrecking there sofas! Get Soft Claws! Well reccomended!!!!!!!!! :flrt:

They also come in a variety of colours and sizes for all kittens/cats! 



















Hope this helps anyone with naughty cats!!!!! :no1:

Nick


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Just curious. How do the cats shed the outer sheath of the nail as new growth comes through? Or does it mean u need to keep reapplying the plastic claw things? Also how do the cats retract their claws? As it looks like with these things on they're permanantly out...

There are anti scratch sprays and tape that you can get to put on furniture etc, did you try that?

Bit drastic for me personally.


----------



## M.D.B.M (Sep 7, 2007)

is this a joke?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Please be sure to only user on INDOOR cats as this stops their self defence mechanism


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Please tell me this is a joke,


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

My cat is decent, he never scratches my things, he's been taught when he was a kitten not to scratch anything but his post.


And yeah do you change them often? My cat always sheds his nails.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

whats, thats kida MEAN?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nope they are an American invention instead of declawing


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Nope they are an American invention instead of declawing



Don't agree with that either. Considering they remove part of the knuckle in order to do the procedure. Just completely unecessary.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

this is *not a joke* and the plastic claws shed naturally with the actual claw so yes you do need to change the nails which last every 4-6 weeks.

*ONLY TO BE USED BY INDOOR CATS!*

Soft Claws and Soft Paws now available in the UK - The Pet Care Accessory for cats and dogs' destructive scratching

They are also reccomended by vets so if you think its a bad idea that will hurt your cat your wrong...ask your vet.


You can buy them off ebay for about £14 for a 6 month supply! We tried everything with our cats and nothing worked untill we saw these!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

um wouldnt a scratching post be more effective...i mean it must be uncomfortable for them to walk with their claws out all the time


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

repti-mon said:


> this is *not a joke* and the plastic claws shed naturally with the actual claw so yes you do need to change the nails which last every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> *ONLY TO BE USED BY INDOOR CATS!*
> 
> ...



To be fair our old vet tried to tell me to feed my med tortoises fruit, veg & ...wait for it...dog food. I changed straight away. Just because something is endorsed by a vet or recommended by a vet doesn't mean I have to automatically agree with it. Considering some of the shocking advice i've received over the years, I'll listen to their points then draw my own conclusions. Off reading around it's an alternative to declawing..something I strongly disagree with. 

For me it's a tad extreme and there are other ways to combat the scratching issue. But each to their own.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

fair point. The cats dont seem to be suffering any discomfort from them, as soon as they were put on they have just acted like normal, if they didnt' like them they'd be trying to bite them off all the time!


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

there claws arent out all the time either as far as i know, the nails are obviously larger than there original nails and so protrude more.


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

its obviously down to individual opinions, but for me i thinks its too drastic and unecessary.
If you have a cat i think you have to expect a few scratches on the sofa maybe a dead bird etc, my cat used to scratch all the time as a kitten but she learnt through been told off and moved to her scratch post where to scratch instead, to be honest i think a bit of discipline is much better than false blue nails. 
I would be scratched to pieces if i tried to stick them to her and i wouldn't blame her at all! 
WHATS THE NEED???


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh gosh, that looks awful! Poor kitty is prancing round with blue nails LMAO!
They do look like the nail are out further than they naturally are which must make walking more difficult? as you cant see cats claws when they walk round.
Thankfully my cats use their numerous scratching posts around the house and wont need false nails :/


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

well it is obviously down to personal opinions but if you have a problem like we did with our cats then why not try it ! 
Our cats dont mind them being put on, they certainly dont struggle or scratch us, there good cats towards us but have a problem with going behind the sofa's and scratching.
They seem to cause them no harm and dont even notice their there! We still play with them just the same way we always have done and they play back just the same! WHY NOT TRY IT IF YOU HAVENT?


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

you can get clear nails, maybe i'll get them next time and then see if they stick out but you prob think the blue do as they stand out more and are a larger cover over the nail.


----------



## Nattsuko (Jun 1, 2008)

*Dear god!*

Oh my! they look awful! poor kitty cant retract his claws! and i don't care what you say, that cant be comfy.

If they had sufficient scratching posts and you trained them not to scratch as kittens then they wouldn't scratch furniture. (well not that much, but if your gonna have cats you have to expect the odd scratch)

And sorry, but just because one vet says there alright to use it doesn't mean they are, vets can be wrong!

If they have a serious scratching problem and it irritates you THAT much why not just clip the ends of their claws? still not very nice for them but better than wearing ridiculous false nails!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate these things, think they are absolutely awful.
How can anything that disables the cat from displaying a natural behaviour be anything other than cruelty?

If you dont like the cats scratching your furniture then there is a very simple solution- dont have a cat! Problem solved!


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Nattsuko said:


> Oh my! they look awful! poor kitty cant retract his claws! and i don't care what you say, that cant be comfy.
> 
> If they had sufficient scratching posts and you trained them not to scratch as kittens then they wouldn't scratch furniture. (well not that much, but if your gonna have cats you have to expect the odd scratch)
> 
> ...



My cat uses his post and I still trim his nails when they get too sharp.

I must stress to people this is a better way than getting the cat de-clawed.

Some cat's don't use a post to scratch even if there is one in every room, my old cat lilly never used one, never went in her litter tray either even though BOTH cat's were trained and James who I still have is a star. lilly was just a cow bag.

Like repti said, if they were hurting the cat they would be at them biting like mad.

I don't like those plastic collars around pets when they get an opertation, the animals clearly don't like it yet you all keep them on because if you didn't they would bite at their stiches.

If you don't like these then DONT POST just because you are on the rag doesnt mean you have to bitch an moan about what other people do.

More important matters out there.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

loobylou said:


> I hate these things, think they are absolutely awful.
> How can anything that disables the cat from displaying a natural behaviour be anything other than cruelty?
> 
> If you dont like the cats scratching your furniture then there is a very simple solution- dont have a cat! Problem solved!


I agree 100% : victory:.

These are disgusting and tbh i would never consider attaching anything like this to my cat. How do they play without claws?? Poor kitties


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wondering, like previous posters, how the cats manage to strip off the outer sheath of their nails. Stropping is a vital part of cat behaviour and I don't see how they can do this.

I keep my cats' claws clipped regularly so they can't damage the furniture, but they don't strop on the furniture anyway because they've always had scratching poles in every room and they use them. I think more work into training and using a deterrant on the furniture should have worked with an intelligent breed like the bengal.


----------



## Nattsuko (Jun 1, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> My cat uses his post and I still trim his nails when they get too sharp.
> 
> I must stress to people this is a better way than getting the cat de-clawed.
> 
> ...


Jeez just voicing my opinion! whatever happened to freedom of speech?!! 

And yes cats don't like the plastic colars they have to wear after operations but its for their own good so they don't rip out their stitches and they only have to wear them for a short time, so i don't see how that compares to glueing sheaths on your cats claws, just for the sake of a few scratches on a sofa!

I do agree its a far better option than de-clawing, which is utterly inhumane and downright cruel, but there are far more better things you can do (ie: clipping the cats claws) 

And i dont care what Repti says, i ust dont believe that the cats are happy wearing these, as its obviously stopping them from retracting their claws which must be very uncomfortable for them. And i will "bitch and moan" (i call it giving my opinion) as much as i like about what other people do if i think its not very nice for their animals.


----------



## Nattsuko (Jun 1, 2008)

feorag said:


> I think more work into training and using a deterrant on the furniture should have worked with an intelligent breed like the bengal.


Never a truer word has been spoken


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Nattsuko said:


> And i will "bitch and moan" (i call it giving my opinion) as much as i like about what other people do if i think its not very nice for their animals.



:flrt: Chill out, I wasn't having a go at you! I'm on about the amount of people on here who are only on here to complain. I don't like the claws but it's not nice to get shouted at for something your cat doesn't mind.

I don't like cats wearing normal collars, it's horrid, they don't like it and you can get them microchipped.

OH mothers cats are all bald around the neck because they constantly scratch at their collar's and guess what...they are indoor cats. So why the need for the collars?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

GlitterBug said:


> :flrt: Chill out, I wasn't having a go at you! I'm on about the amount of people on here who are only on here to complain. I don't like the claws but it's not nice to get shouted at for something your cat doesn't mind.
> 
> I don't like cats wearing normal collars, it's horrid, they don't like it and you can get them microchipped.
> 
> OH mothers cats are all bald around the neck because they constantly scratch at their collar's and guess what...they are indoor cats. So why the need for the collars?



Not to be anal but my vet refuses point blank to microchip my cat until she's sedated and being spayed (24th oct). So until that point I shall most certainly keep her collar and tag on, in case, god forbid she gets out. It's the responsible thing to do. Yes we're responsible about making sure she doesn't get out but anything could happen, i'm constantly fretting about burglaries..not in case things get stolen but in case Libby gets out. Other half thinks i'm a nutter..he may have a point :whistling2:

Also this is a forum where we are allowed to voice our opinions. To be honest I think I kept quite calm about how I phrased my response, but I agree with the majority that have posted, I just tried to be a bit more diplomatic.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Katie you but wipe :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Cat collors, the ones that don't snap off can strangle a cat if he gets it caught on something.

The snap one, they snap off easily but then what? if your cat goes missing after that then no one will be able to identify (sp?) 

I make sure james is in another room when some one is going to the door, we have two front doors so when one is open i close the other hence he will never get out. Allthough linda who is a wally leaves all the doors open.

Also people are allowed to say what they like yes, but sometimes its not what we want to deal with, its the internet, if you don't like watching porn then don't click the link. If you don't like cat claws but obviously the person who posted the thread named it "ARE THE BEST" meaning they like the things and is using them, i'm pretty darn sure they don't want to be told why other people don't like them.

It is an option, alot of people use them, alot ofpeople get cats de-clawed, legs removed, hair trimmed, claws trimmed, teeth cleaned or removed. 

Threads where you know you aint gona like what you see is not worth getting in a huff and posting in it for.

So people don't like these things, TBH i don't think repti really cares if you all dislike them or not so why bother?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Because it's a forum...When you make a thread you're opening yourself up to comments/scrutiny/tips/advice/opinions. If not, why not post then ask a mod to lock it? I can pretty much guarantee that a fair few people who clicked this link wouldn't have even known what they were before they saw the thread. And then felt inclined/compelled to post. It's a forum they're all entitled to do so.

My other half being one. He'd never seen them before and phoned me up from work telling me how ludicrous he found them as it prevents natural behaviour (ie retracting the claws).


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Here


http://www.softclaws.com/faqs.asp



*6) Can cats still extend and retract their claws with the Soft Claws?* Absolutely. Soft Claws are designed not to interfere with the normal extension and retraction of claws.


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok you two, you both have differing opinions neither one or the other is right.

personally I know if I tried to put anything on my cats claws then I would be the one with the welts down my arms :lol2: so it would never be an option for me, my cats inspite of having lots of scratching posts and area still try to use my suite this is why mine are only allowed in my living room when I am in to supervise. they have access to outside and the rest of the house all the time. 

cat's in my experience will chew at and get rid of anything that irritates so these would not work if they caused any discomfort.

p.s I love watching my cats clean their claws when the splay all their little toes and pull at the nails and fur so cute.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

royalnking said:


> p.s I love watching my cats clean their claws when the splay all their little toes and pull at the nails and fur so cute.



Oh god I LOVE that! All my past cats have clearly been to bone idle to do it, but Libbys a proper little cat, it's so darn cute.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

When the soft claws forst hit the us market they were slated by every major cat charity and the GCCF. 
Supergluing bits of plastic on your cats claws, just bloody wrong in my OPINION. Cats NEED to scratch, it's a normal function and part of their natural behaviour. I wonder truely how they come up against the new animal welfare act? After all isnt it denying them of the ability to perform a natural Behaviour? 

Being a cat owner, ex foster home for Rescued Strays and abused cats, I can honestly say I would never toment my cats in this way. 

My cats being ex strays, hating children etc. We paid £1600 for a top of the range cattery, seriously high spec. They have fresh fruit tree logs which they climb and rip to streads. And they love every minute of it.
Another reason our cats are in a cattery..........they are rescues that no one else would ever take being FIV positive. Which is the reason we no longer rescue until these are gone over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

May I just point out that it is ILLEGAL to declaw cats in this country. We took in a stray British Colourpoint type cat once that had been a stray.We never found his owners even after nationwide news coverage He was neutered and had been declawed so very distinctive but nobody claimed him, sadly he died of kidney failure a year after being in his new home.It was a pathetic sight seeing him try to strop and climb like other cats though If *soft claws* dont bther the cat then I dont really have a problem although personally I wouldnt use them, I believe they shed naturally along with the old sheath and if the cat hated them surely they would chew them off


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

GlitterBug said:


> It is an option, alot of people use them, alot ofpeople get cats de-clawed, legs removed, hair trimmed, claws trimmed, teeth cleaned or removed.


You really cant compare it to any of those things except declawing.
Im curious to know how these get fitted? Do the cats require sedation? Cant see any cat sitting still enough long enough myself.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Its hardly declawing! They still have there claws but are just covered over.

And NO they dont need to be sedated YES they do just sit still. Both our cats are generally well behaved and do not fight us as it sounds like yours do.
Both our cats are very affectionate but they do have a problem with scracthing the sofas, this we have tried to stop but couldn't so these claws are perfect!
Remember our cats are PERMANENTLY INSIDE, they never go out so they dont need to display there claws or use them in a defensive manner. We do have scratching posts which they still use with the claws on and they still play with a variety of toys with no issues towarsds the nails.

As earlier posted in this thread by someone, the cats can still retract there claws. No harm is caused, no discomfort is caused, they ACT EXACTLY THE SAME as they always have done! It really doesnt bother them although some of you who havent tried using them obviously think they do. WHY NOT BUY A SET AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS, YOU MAY BE SURPRISED.

I dont personally care what any of you think anyway, your all welcome to your own opinion. It is in no way cruelty and my Kittys are perfectly happy with them on as they are with them off. I put this thread on here to help other people to stop there cats from destructive behaviour problems. If your not willing to OPEN YOUR MIND and try someting new then :censor: off, no point in commenting with no actual knowledge or experience of the product.

And I dont appreciate the 'poor kitty' comments either. If I was mistreating my cats and they were in distress then I wouldn't keep them on. I'm not into torturing my cats thankyou! 

THE CLAWS ARE PERFECTLY SAFE, COMFORTABLE AND HAVE NO ISSUES WITH PLAYING OR SCRATCHING, THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT NO DAMAGE IS CAUSED BY THERE NAILS.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Repti mon I was just replying to the fact that someone in the post compared it to de clawing when its not. If your cats are happy which I must add they do look it then that is fine:2thumb:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Repti mon I was just replying to the fact that someone in the post compared it to de clawing when its not. If your cats are happy which I must add they do look it then that is fine:2thumb:


 
Yeah I know shell, I wasnt directing the post at you.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Tbh, I still thinks it looks like it's claws are permanently out. as you cant normally see much claw when they're retracted.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

well our bengal cats do have rather large nails and can be seen when retracted.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Oriental girls claws dont retract far either, must be why Im covered in scratches where she jumps onto me:lol2: Im sure she would let me put covers on her nails as she is used to me clipping them:blush:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

why not get some soft claws and try it out? Our two dont mind them being being applied but then they like lots of cuddles anyway lol 
Orientals? Are those the ones with the 'short and flat' faces? I LOVE THOSE! We were thinking of getting one recently actually but didnt know how they'd get on with our Bengals.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Short and flat faces, do you mean persians or maybe exotic short hairs?

















Orientals & Oriental types:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

repti-mon said:


> Orientals? Are those the ones with the 'short and flat' faces? I LOVE THOSE! We were thinking of getting one recently actually but didnt know how they'd get on with our Bengals.


I would think that your bengals would get on OK with orientals, as Orientals, Siamese and also Burmese (which a lot of Bengal breeders also breed) have similar characteristic traits. Persians and Exotics (being long and short haired flat faced cats) are very quiet and laid back and not the type of breeds I think would get on with the bengals as they would be too quiet for your bengals and could end up getting stressed and then toiletting everywhere!!


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Repti mon I was just replying to the fact that someone in the post compared it to de clawing when its not. If your cats are happy which I must add they do look it then that is fine:2thumb:



I wasn't comparing it to de-clawing if you are on about me, Actually I wasn't going on about these softclaws, I said it's an option as is de-clawing, which would you choose?

I wouldn't dare de-claw my kitty I would rather use these soft claw things, you can get them for other pets too  cool


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

GlitterBug said:


> I wasn't comparing it to de-clawing if you are on about me, Actually I wasn't going on about these softclaws, I said it's an option as is de-clawing, which would you choose?
> 
> I wouldn't dare de-claw my kitty I would rather use these soft claw things, you can get them for other pets too  cool


yeah i think they are available for dogs which is usefull.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

I meant persians and exotics not orientals, not clued up on the different types. I like the persian and exotic faces though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Whatever turns you on, I suppose!! :lol2:

Sorry I just think they look like they've been hit in the face with a shovel, being a 'nose' person :lol2:

(No offence to any persian or exotic owners on here - it would be a sad world if we all liked exactly the same thing!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No i couldnt use them,besides Id have to do all my cats-15 of them, it would cost me a fortune.Mine all use the huge scratchers i have anyway


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Whatever turns you on, I suppose!! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry I just think they look like they've been hit in the face with a shovel, being a 'nose' person :lol2:
> 
> (No offence to any persian or exotic owners on here - it would be a sad world if we all liked exactly the same thing!)


 
Thats why I like them hehehehe cos they look so silly! :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Soft claws or declawing - I know what I'd opt for!!! 

We have a very naughty kitten - she's pure evil if she gets hold of something she shouldn't! Wonder if they do 'soft teeth' too ... :lol2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I haven't used these on my cats, but I have applied them quite a few times for a friend's cat - the cat is deaf and can be unpredictable at times, which is not ideal around a special needs child. I was really impressed by the softpaws, and found them easy enough to apply and the cat didn't seem bothered at all.



feorag said:


> I'm wondering, like previous posters, how the cats manage to strip off the outer sheath of their nails. Stropping is a vital part of cat behaviour and I don't see how they can do this.


As the softpaws are only stuck to the outer sheath of the nail, when the claw sheds, the softpaw sheds off too. They don't stop them sticking nails into things like scratchposts or sofas, but they do stop them doing any damage since they're soft edged, so claw shedding isn't impeded.



Brat said:


> Tbh, I still thinks it looks like it's claws are permanently out. as you cant normally see much claw when they're retracted.


When properly applied they can retract their claws easily - they are more visible though as obviously they're longer and wider than the claws they cover, which is why they don't appear fully retracted. They are also easier to see as they're a lot brighter!


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

toyah said:


> I haven't used these on my cats, but I have applied them quite a few times for a friend's cat - the cat is deaf and can be unpredictable at times, which is not ideal around a special needs child. I was really impressed by the softpaws, and found them easy enough to apply and the cat didn't seem bothered at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well said :no1:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

repti-mon said:


> yeah i think they are available for dogs which is usefull.


Why would they be useful on dogs? When I had a cat she used to claw the wallpaper off and climb the curtains but i've never caught any of my dogs doing it yet? Perhaps we could get gumshields on them though to stop them chewing shoes and chair legs :whistling2:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

gnipper said:


> Why would they be useful on dogs? When I had a cat she used to claw the wallpaper off and climb the curtains but i've never caught any of my dogs doing it yet? Perhaps we could get gumshields on them though to stop them chewing shoes and chair legs :whistling2:


Some dogs can make nice work of shredding doors if they scratch it enough, and if you've small children and a large dog that loves jumping i'd imagine the soft claws may prevent any accidental scratches but i wouldn't know 100% about that I dont have any dogs here :whistling2:


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

my 2 siamese have shredded my sofa and carpet and me!! so i might have ago at these, they are totally indoor cats, so will check with the vets as i have also tried every thing to stop them, it looks a bit mean i must say!but i guess if you check them alot to make sure they are ok im sure they would be fine


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

cacoonkitty said:


> my 2 siamese have shredded my sofa and carpet and me!! so i might have ago at these, they are totally indoor cats, so will check with the vets as i have also tried every thing to stop them, it looks a bit mean i must say!but i guess if you check them alot to make sure they are ok im sure they would be fine


Trust me there well worth it!!! :2thumb: And not mean in anyway, my two dont care at all that there on and still play just the same! Just means they cant damage anything!! : victory: I'm sure once you try them you wont go back!!

BUMP UP FOR THE PEOPLE WHO HAVEN'T READ THIS THREAD! ALREADY HAD A FEW PEOPLE THANK ME FOR BRINGING THIS PRODUCT TO THERE ATTENTION. LET ME KNOW HOW YOUR CAT GETS ON.......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

> if you think its a bad idea that will hurt your cat your wrong...ask your vet.


 Vets aren't gods. IMHO if cats possibly clawing furniture is a problem, then don't keep cats. I think that these are yet another vile idea from across the water where they cut kittens toes off, slice puppies ears, cut off tails, devoice dogs and parrots.
I have 12 cats and have to say that because they have loads of scratch posts, logs etc, they don't claw the furniture. Even when I had posh indoor pedigree Siamese show cats I wouldn't have dreamt of using these. Mine never wrecked my furniture anyway as I alsways had stuff for them to use to get the claw sheaths off, exactly what these things prevent.
Next thing we'll hear about are little rubber knickers to prevent them peeing in corners or making nasty smells in litter boxes.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

repti-mon said:


> Some dogs can make nice work of shredding doors if they scratch it enough, and if you've small children and a large dog that loves jumping i'd imagine the soft claws may prevent any accidental scratches but i wouldn't know 100% about that I dont have any dogs here :whistling2:


 There is a practice called 'training' whereby you stop your dog scratching or jumping up and if it scratches at doors then address the reason for it by not leaving the dog shut in a room for hours on end?
Cats can also be trained not to scratch furniture without sticking bits of plastic on them.I have 12 cats and my furniture isn't shredded. A water pistol and a dab of olbas oil on the part where they want to scratch is all it takes.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Soft claws or declawing - I know what I'd opt for!!!
> 
> We have a very naughty kitten - she's pure evil if she gets hold of something she shouldn't! Wonder if they do 'soft teeth' too ... :lol2:


 Declawing is illegal in the UK anyway.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Orientals & Oriental types:


 OMG they are gorgeous :flrt::flrt: Look at those sleek lines, those elegent pointed faces. I love them.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> *Vets aren't gods*. IMHO if cats possibly clawing furniture is a problem, then don't keep cats. I think that these are yet another vile idea from across the water where they *cut kittens toes off, slice puppies ears, cut off tails, devoice dogs and parrots*.
> I have 12 cats and have to say that because they have loads of scratch posts, logs etc, they don't claw the furniture. Even when I had posh indoor pedigree Siamese show cats I wouldn't have dreamt of using these. Mine never wrecked my furniture anyway as I alsways had stuff for them to use to get the claw sheaths off, exactly what these things prevent.
> Next thing we'll hear about are little rubber knickers to prevent them peeing in corners or making nasty smells in litter boxes.


All hail the godly vets :notworthy: I didn't say they were gods but taking in the fact that they have studied for many years on the anatomy of animals and surgical prosedures etc etc I'd say they generally have a pretty good idea of whats right and wrong. So if you have a problem with your cats do you not go to the vets? is it cos they are useless? maybe you should find a better vets or you could always go to university and train to be one? 

As has been covered in the thread, the soft claws cause no harm to the cat and are perfectly safe. The cat can still retract its claws, shed its claws and use its claws but without causing damage. In no way are the soft claws related to *cutting kittens toes off, slicing puppies ears, cutting off tails, devoicing dogs and parrots *as these are all taking sometihing away from the animal, that is just cruel and is in noway near the idea of soft claws. The cats still have perfect use of their claws but cant damage anything. Are you stupid or something? I wouldn't be using them or indorsing them if they were causing my cats harm or they didnt like them. I'm guessing you've never actually used them and so are fabricating some sort of cruel images about them in your head having no actual experience with the product itself.



fenwoman said:


> There is a practice called 'training' whereby you stop your dog scratching or jumping up and if it scratches at doors then address the reason for it by not leaving the dog shut in a room for hours on end?
> Cats can also be trained not to scratch furniture without sticking bits of plastic on them.I have 12 cats and my furniture isn't shredded. A water pistol and a dab of olbas oil on the part where they want to scratch is all it takes.


What is this thing called 'training' you speak of? Aint never heard of that :crazy:

Obvioulsy we have trained our cats and they do nothing wrong now but have never gotten out of the habit of scratching the sofa. We are even contemplating training them to use the toilet as they are a clever breed. Obviously not as clever as your 12 cats though who are angels among cats and never do anything wrong by the sounds of it.
Do you let your cats out? We dont let ours out at all which we think is partly the scratching problem.

As for dogs, I dont have any dogs and this thread is for cats scratching. However some people who have dogs may have to keep the dog in a room for an amount of time and during traing to prevent accidents I wouldn't see the problem with using nails if they were available for dogs. But like I said the thread is originally about soft claws for cats.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

repti-mon said:


> All hail the godly vets :notworthy: I didn't say they were gods but taking in the fact that they have studied for many years on the anatomy of animals and surgical prosedures etc etc I'd say they generally have a pretty good idea of whats right and wrong. So if you have a problem with your cats do you not go to the vets? is it cos they are useless? maybe you should find a better vets or you could always go to university and train to be one?


I have an excellent vet toi whom I go for health related issues with my pets just as I do my doctor.I would not ask my vet about training, behavioral or other issues which he is not trained to deal with. So your comment about 'vets' endorse the things means nothing. Which vets endorse them by the way? Your vet? My vet? Everyone's vet?



> As has been covered in the thread, the soft claws cause no harm to the cat and are perfectly safe. The cat can still retract its claws, shed its claws and use its claws but without causing damage. In no way are the soft claws related to *cutting kittens toes off, slicing puppies ears, cutting off tails, devoicing dogs and parrots *as these are all taking sometihing away from the animal, that is just cruel and is in noway near the idea of soft claws.


and how do you know they aren't causing any damage? What if they bit one off and ate it?
If they can still retract their claws with this bit of rubber stuck on the end, then perhaps their nails are too long? Ever tried just taking the sharp tips off the claws? Try wrapping each of your toes in a bandage and walk. See how comfortable it is.



> The cats still have perfect use of their claws but cant damage anything.


 then they don't have perfect use of their claws. They need claws obviously or else nature wouldn't have given them claws. Normally they scratch in order to help shed the sheath, which means that they cannot do this with silly bits of brightly coloured rubber on the tips.



> Are you stupid or something?


 It isn't me sticking coloured bits of rubber onto my cats claws. Besides, I always maintain that when someone starts slinging insults, or getting personal, they know they have lost the debate.



> I wouldn't be using them or indorsing them if they were causing my cats harm or they didnt like them.


 Of course you would because you like them and prefer not to think that the cats may not like them so you have convinced yourself they do.



> I'm guessing you've never actually used them and so are fabricating some sort of cruel images about them in your head having no actual experience with the product itself.


I would rather pluck my eyeballs out with spoons than make my cats suffer the indignity of little coloured bits of rubber on their claws





> What is this thing called 'training' you speak of? Aint never heard of that :crazy:


You don't say



> Obvioulsy we have trained our cats and they do nothing wrong now but have never gotten out of the habit of scratching the sofa. We are even contemplating training them to use the toilet as they are a clever breed. Obviously not as clever as your 12 cats though who are angels among cats and never do anything wrong by the sounds of it.


 Look, the fact that my cats don't scratch the furniture or do any damage is nothing to be jealous of. Just train yours.Or trim the tips of their claws. It takes time and effort but is worth it. Otherwise you could take the easy option and stick bits of coloured rubber on their claws.



> Do you let your cats out? We dont let ours out at all which we think is partly the scratching problem.


 I let this lot out although one of them never goes out. However, when I bred and showed Siamese and lived on a very busy main road, I never let them out at all ever.They still didn't scratch the furniture though.
I built them climbing tree thingies with rope, cork tiles, leather scraps, carpet tiles etc glued on to them and had one on each floor. They used those.



> As for dogs, I dont have any dogs and this thread is for cats scratching.However some people who have dogs may have to keep the dog in a room for an amount of time and during traing to prevent accidents I wouldn't see the problem with using nails if they were available for dogs. But like I said the thread is originally about soft claws for cats.


You mentioned them first, not me :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenwoman I used to breed and show Siamese too:2thumb:


----------



## Nattsuko (Jun 1, 2008)

all of my cats are indoor cats and they never scratch the furniture, i *trained* them as kittens not to do so, and i have ample scratch posts all over my house so they don't need to. 

I also trim the end of their claws, just blunting them ever so slightly, because my rex's and my russian blue don't retract their claws properly and get accidentally stuck in in the carpet! lol.

I think this is preferable to stupid bits of rubber, which prevent the cat from scratching and shedding its claws.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

in the style of catherine tate....bothered....
its not worth my time trying to convince or have a slanging match with you and tbh i cant really be arsed. Its up to the individual whether they want this product.

Hope this thread _helps some_* indoor* _cat owners_ with destructive behaving cats anyway.

All I can say is me and my cats have a much better relationship with the soft claws as they dont get told off much now


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Nattsuko said:


> I think this is preferable to stupid bits of rubber, which prevent the cat from scratching and shedding its claws.


As was covered earlier they can still shed there claws and scratch but without causing damage so i dont know where your getting your info from.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

the FAQ off the site.....

*What are Soft Claws®?*
Soft Claws are hollow vinyl nail caps that easily cover cats’ nails to help protect against destructive scratching. A drop of adhesive in each cap is all it takes to keep them in place for up to six weeks. Soft Claws are completely safe and humane—they’re an excellent alternative to declawing. And they can be used with cats of all ages! 
Return to top
*What are the benefits of giving my cat Soft Claws?*
The benefits of giving pets Soft Claws are numerous, but the primary advantage of Soft Claws is that these nail caps help prevent destructive scratching. They prolong the life of owners’ furniture and hardwood floors, as well as help shield sensitive skin from sharp claws. For seniors and young children with sensitive skin, scratching is especially a problem.
Return to top
H*ow do you apply Soft Claws?*
Soft Claws are easy to apply. The process takes a few minutes. Simply fill the nail cap with the adhesive provided and slide it on over your cat’s claw. The glue dries very fast. From the owner’s standpoint, a very small investment in time! Applying Soft Clawshttp://www.spuk.com/faq.asp#
Return to top
*Can I apply Soft Claws myself?*
Absolutely! Most people apply the nail caps themselves. Some enlist the help of a friend or family member. This is a good idea at first if you are not used to handling your cat alone. If you can trim your cat’s claws, you can apply the nail caps. 
Return to top
*How long do Soft Claws last?*
Soft Claws nail caps will remain in place for approximately 4 to 6 weeks for adult cats. 2-3 weeks for kittens.
Return to top
*How often should I replace or re-apply the nail caps? *
Soft Claws will fall off with the natural growth of your cat’s nails. Because one or two caps may fall off at a time, we recommend that you check your cat’s nails periodically. If a cap is missing, simply replace it with a new one.
Return to top
*Do cats need to adjust to wearing caps? *
While the vast majority of cats adapt to the claw covers within minutes, some cats may require an adjustment period. Your cat may groom his or her nail caps excessively at first, and one or two caps may fall off. Just check the claws daily.

Most cats do not even notice they are wearing them after the first 30 minutes. A good tip is to feed your cat his or her favorite food after applying the Soft Claws. This serves as a good reward and helps divert their attention. Some people find it easier to apply the Soft Claws when their cats are sleepy.
Return to top
*Are Soft Claws safe? Can they hurt my cat? *
Soft Claws are completely safe, painless and non-toxic. If a cap is swallowed, no problem will result—the cap will pass through the digestive system. The glue is harmless, as well.
Return to top
*Can cats still extend and retract their claws with the Soft Claws?*
Absolutely! Soft Claws are designed not to interfere with the normal extension and retraction of claws.
Return to top
*Will Soft Claws interfere with my cat’s normal scratching and stretching behavior? *
No. Your cat can still stretch and make scratching motions but no damage will occur to your furniture because the claw is effectively covered and protected.
Return to top
*Which size should my cat wear? *
Please refer to the size chart below to ensure that nail caps properly fit your cat. Soft Claws are available in four sizes: kitten, small, medium and large. To determine claw size, examine your cat’s paws. Note: If your cat is overweight, this does not necessarily mean your cat should wear size large. 

*Size Selection Guidelines* 
*Size**Type of cat*KittenKittens between ages 2 and 6 months who weigh up to 5 lbs. Some kittens may begin wearing nail caps at 3 months; most begin at 4 months. Nail caps should fit snugly. If a cap appears too large for a nail and fits loosely, do not attempt to glue it on.SmallCats ages 6 months and older who weigh 6 to 8 lbs. Some cats may outgrow the kitten size by 5 months, however. Small-boned adult cats often wear the small size. If your cat seems smaller than an average full-grown cat, choose small. MediumCats weighing 9 to 13 lbs. 
The most common used size. LargeCats weighing approximately 14 lbs. and up. Very large-boned and large-breed cats wear large. Maine *****, for example, are very large cats and generally wear large.Return to top
*What if I select the wrong size? *
If you’ve chosen the wrong size for your cat, no problem! We’ll happily refund or exchange your order. Once you receive your order, please follow these steps to keep your nail cap kit in returnable condition. After carefully opening your nail cap kit, remove one nail cap and fit it on a claw without the glue. The cap should fit like a glove. Do not open the glue. If you’ve determined the caps are the wrong size, please return the complete kit postage prepaid with all components in a padded mailer.
Return to top
*Can cats get infections from Soft Claws the way humans get infections with acrylic nails? *
No. Cats’ claws are completely different from human nails. Cats shed the outer sheaths of their claws periodically. You have probably seen this around their scratching post (or couch). The same happens when they are wearing Soft Claws. The nail cap comes off with the normal shedding of the outer nail sheath. This prevents the possibility of infection.
Return to top
*Can Soft Claws be used on hind claws? *
Yes. Although most people apply Soft Claws only to front paws, they can also be applied to hind claws to help prevent damage to furniture due to jumping. Also, many people have used Soft Claws on the hind claws of cats that have skin problems and scratch excessively. The nail caps help prevent self-inflicted damage from scratching.
Return to top
*Should outdoor cats wear Soft Claws? *
No. Cats who go outdoors should not wear Soft Claws. The nail caps will blunt the cat’s defenses. Only indoor cats should wear Soft Claws.
Return to top
*Do these nail caps really work?* 
Yes! This product has passed the test of time. Since their invention in 1991, more than more than 50 million Soft Claws nail caps have been sold! 
Return to top
*I’m sold on Soft Claws. How much does a kit cost? What’s in each kit? *
The large 4-6 month kit has a RRP of £21 each. Each kit contains everything needed for at-home application: 
-40 nail caps and two “bonus” caps for replacement during training 
-Two tubes of adhesive
-Six applicator tips
-Easy-to-follow instructions

Each kit lasts approximately 4 to 6 months per cat. Due to cap loss during training, your first kit may not last as long as future kits. 
Shipping and handling is £1.95 for up to two packs.
Return to top


*How can I order Soft Claws?*
You may place your order online or call us on 0845 031 0033. We’re happy to take your order or answer any questions you may have about Soft Claws, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 
Return to top


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow I really cant be arsed to read all this guff!

My 2 pence:

They look like a perfectly acceptable solution as long as they dont affect the cats.

My additional 2 pence: Are they true bengal cats as I thought they got huge, yours dont look very big. If they are true then they have no place being house cats!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> My cat uses his post and I still trim his nails when they get too sharp.
> 
> I must stress to people this is a better way than getting the cat de-clawed.
> 
> ...


 Last I heard is that if someone posted on an open forum, other forum members were allowed to post with an opposing opinions. That's what a public forum is about after all especially if someone disagrees as I do. Having looked lcoser at the pictures of the little coloured plastic, you can clearly see that the claws cannot be retracted as the claw bed can clearly be seen even though the paw is in a relaxed position. The cat is being forced to walk about with the claws unshethed all the time. While this may not be painful, it is not how cats feet work.
And no, not everyone will have one of those plastic collars on. You presume too much dear. Every spay and neuter I undertake on the cats and dogs who come to me, I refuse to have one of those collars on. None of the cats and dogs chew the stitches. A youngster like yourself may only have a limited experience of animals and how things happen. In the olden days, there were no such things as fancy plastic collars, yet we still had operations done on our pets. Do you imagine that all over the country, people had to bandage their cats and dogs up to stop them chewing the stitches and allowing their guts to fall out of the (then) much larger wound than you have nowadays?
If you agree with the OP, then fine, have a rational debate as to why you agree with them. I can respect your opinion while not agreeing with it. However, your comment about 'rags' was offensive, insulting and uncalled for. Please apologise.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Wow I really cant be arsed to read all this guff!
> 
> My additional 2 pence: Are they true bengal cats as I thought they got huge, yours dont look very big. If they are true then they have no place being house cats!!



Bengal cats do not get huge they are a medium sized muscular cat. Breeders usually insist they are house pets as do most breeders of Pedigrees mainly due to the dangers outside and their stealability


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> , alot ofpeople get cats de-clawed, legs removed, hair trimmed, claws trimmed, teeth cleaned or removed.


 Can I make clear for once and for all. Nobody in the UK has their cats declawed. Quite simly, it is illegal and no vet would do it for anything other than veterinary necessity. Once again you make a comment on a subject you know little about.
Nor do "a lot" of people routinely get legs removed. How many do you know who have done this?
Lastl getting hair trimmed, claws trimmed, teeth cleaned or removed are all valid veterinary procedures, done for veterinary reasons not on a whim and not because it makes life convenient to own a cat without having to be @rsed to train it not to scratch furniture.
Hair trimming on a matted long coated cat who might be unable to properly groom itself is fine if the owner then starts to groom properly, trimming the claws of indoor cats is better for the cat in case the claws catch in carpets and get ripped off or caught up in something, teeth cleaning or removal would be done by a vet for good reason. I am hoping nobody would have their cats teeth removed simply because it was more convenient to have it with no teeth to stop it biting you?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

repti-mon said:


> the FAQ off the site.....
> *What are Soft Claws®?*
> Soft Claws are hollow vinyl nail caps that easily cover cats’ nails to help protect against destructive scratching. A drop of adhesive in each cap is all it takes to keep them in place for up to six weeks. Soft Claws are completely safe and humane—they’re an excellent alternative to declawing. And they can be used with cats of all ages!
> Return to top
> ...


 So there you have it folks. The people who make the product, who want you to buy it, and make them lots of money, say that they are brilliant, safe and the cats like them. Well, if they say so, it must be true!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread seems to be stirring up a lot of high emotion and little added to the subject now so I'm locking it.

I would like to remind people that everyone is entitled to their opinion without being insulted or belittled in return. If you don't want other people's opinion then posting on a forum is probably not a sensible idea - it's very unlikely everyone will always agree.


----------

